# Here is my cure for IBS



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi everybody,I have been suffering from IBS-C for 6 years now, and for the very first time, I have a relief, even with my constipation. As I previously discuss in one topic, IBS is no longer a mystery. According to DR.Jeffrey Aron:Alex: the evidence that IBS is an inflammatory condition continues to accumulate daily. The inflammation stems from an intolerance of your immune system (which is mostly in your digestive tract) and the environment ( all the bacteria, viruses, fungi, food, cells and enzymes in your gut). Once inflammation occurs in this setting, it changes the normal nerve and muscle function of the gut and alters the way in which your brain receives, sends and interprets signals back and forth to the gut. The bacterial overgrowth that occurs is a secondary event, and not a primary one that Pimmentel suggests. Treatment with a low dose of mesalamine has been very effective. Indeed, there are now three large randomized, double-blind trials now underway in the world to establish this beyond any doubt. Use Apriso (mesalamine granules) once daily and observe for three weeks. If not completely well increase the dose to two capsules a day and make your final evaluation at 12 weeks.All the best,Dr AronIt is now admited that low doses of mesalamine can improve IBS syptoms.Here is my complete cure:1. Mesalamine (apriso, asacol, pentasa etc)I use asacol gastroresistent tablets 400 mg twice daily. Mesalamine is the main treatment which have the most potency to relief IBS-D or C. Ask to your physician. If you can't have it from you doctor, order it from internet. I personnaly order mine from www.goldpharma.com. I think they are reliable.2. Celexa (citalopram)It is an antidepressant. It is now proved that high and chronic anxiety, which is my case, can lead to a chronic low-grade inflammation in the intestines and cause spasms in the colon. I use now 40 mg per day.3. QuercetinIt is a bioflavone, which has been demonstrated to inhibit mast cells degranulation, like histamine, interleukins, cytokins, triptase etc. When these substances touch enteric colon nerves, it generate pain, bloating, diarrhea and/or constipation. You can have it from internet or your local natural foods grocery store. I take 1000 mg per day mixed with 100 mg bromelain per day. You have to take it at least for some months in order to make effet.4. RutinA bioflavone too. It inhibit mast cells degranulation. 500 mg per day. Take it for some months.5. Garlic1000 mg per day, in capsules. Anti-inflammatory effects.6. Probiotics In capsules, including bifidobacterium infantis and plantarum. 30 billions (or more) per capsule, once a day.7. Flax seed (grounded)Anti-inflammatory effects. One tablespoon per day. You can mix it with yogurt.8. Boswellia serata extract (standardized to contain 60% boswellic acid)300 mg per day. Proved to have anti-inflammatory agents.9. Psyllium (metamucil)One tablespoon per day, mix with water. Of course, if you habe IBS-D, maybe you don't need to use it.10. KefirIt is a kind of yogurt. It is very rich in probiotics, including plantarum strain. Seems to be very effective. Lot of studies about it in ex-USSR. You can find it at your local grocery store or natural food stores.11. Food sensibilitiesCheck for it. Gluten, dairy... Look for fructose intolerance too. Don't neglect this aspect of the problem. Don't forget that IBS is a multi-factor disease.12. Stop smoking.Tobacco is an irritant for the intestines and can exacerbate the inflammatory state.I hope it will help you.Try it for some months.Give me some news.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Alex, an excellent post, thank you for sharing your 'cure'. Dr Aron suggests using Mesalmine and says it is very effective whereas you are using that and a lot of other things. Have you tried using Mesalmine on its own and it didn't work or have you just decided on a belt and braces job?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The longer I live with this the more evidence I find of the importance of anti-inflammatories in treating this, and so many other chronic problems. That you are having success from the C side, and I from the D, gives me more encouragement that there may be a general rule, somewhere. I can see a few things in your list that I have used effectively. Quercetin and bromelain are a part of the supplement I use. Quercetin has blood platelet regulating properties which may be key in treating inflammation. (You might look at red grape seed and skin for more of that.) I have also added a fish oil supplement for the omega 3s you are getting from the flax. While that addition did not occur until well after the D was controlled, I presume it plays a part in keeping my condition under the slow, continual improvement that I have experienced. I now only use fiber sporadically; but it, too, was a key for me in getting my stools to normalize. As cigarettes were my first trigger, it is pretty clear that that was the source of the initial inflammation. Once the problem took hold, I think that foods simply exacerbated the condition, so even after quitting smoking the D went on (and on).Good luck to you with this. Personally, I think that supplementary approaches are best, before going the pharmaceutical route.Mark


----------



## Cheshire Kat (Sep 17, 2009)

I have IBD with D for 10 years. Its microscopic collagenous/lymphocytic colitis. I've been diagnosed with both sub-types of colitis over the years. They seem to be transitional stages of one syndrome/disease.I took Asacol regularly for 8 years. Started at 1200MG 3xs a day. By year 2 it was 1600MG 3xs a day. By year 5 it was 2000MG 3xs a day.The first year it was very helpful in decreasing abdominal swelling/ minor pain, but only minimally effective in decreasing my daily bouts of D (15xs a day or more). By the next year it wasn't nearly as effective. Over the following years I doubt it did much at all for me. Increasing the dosage made no difference. I continued taking it out of fear that maybe I'd be much worse without it. I completely stopped the Asacol this year, nothing changed at all. So, while I truly hope it works/helps for others, Asacol did nothing for me. Still have IBD, and abdominal swelling/pain and D.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

I have both Crohn's disease and IBS-D. I tried out Mesasaline for 2 years and it didn't help me at all.


----------



## Finding Neverland (Apr 30, 2009)

"Indeed, there are now three large randomized, double-blind trials now underway in the world to establish this beyond any doubt."I`m courios when we will find out the results...


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I have crones and now IBS constipation.*Mesalamine (apriso, asacol, pentasa etc)*I tried the Pentasa, it's suppose to delay breaking open and bombared your small intestines with a lot of antibiotics. It's also very expensive over a 100 dollars a week.The Pentasa increased my constipation, and blood I was having in my stools. Needless to say I stopped taking it after a few days.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I thought Pentasa was an anti-inflammatory drug, not an antibiotic? That it helped shut off the immune system rather than just kills bacteria? Or am I really confused?


----------



## Cheshire Kat (Sep 17, 2009)

Finding Neverland said:


> "Indeed, there are now three large randomized, double-blind trials now underway in the world to establish this beyond any doubt."I`m courios when we will find out the results...


AFAIK Asacol (mesalamine) was FDA approved in the US about 15 years ago. Its not a new drug, nor a new concept, in the treatment of chronic bowel inflamation. So there's already many, many tests/studies that have been run. Its good if there's new/improved studies, but its effectiveness has already been established. One of the reasons why I felt comfortable in using it was because of its long track record of effectiveness & safety. Sure, there's possible side effects, everything has possible side effects.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.gihealth.com/html/education/drugs/pentasa.html*What is Pentasa? Doctors have been using the drug, Azulfidine, for over 50 years to treat inflammatory bowel disease. In some ways the Azulfidine molecule is half aspirin-like and half like the antibiotic sulfa. Some patients have an adverse reaction to Azulfidine, mostly due to its similarity to sulfa compounds. Scientists were able to remove the sulfa-like portion of Azulfidine, while maintaining the full beneficial effect. The result was meslamine, an aspirin-like antiinflammatory drug. Approved by the FDA in 1987, mesalamine comes in different formulations and delivery systems - one of which is named Pentasa.*It's sort of both I guess Kathleen.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It seems related to the Sulfa antibiotics but I can't find anything that says it is ever used for killing bacteria like they are. There are some other drugs chemically related to the Sulfa antibiotics. I have to be careful with them as I usually end up allergic to them after awhile.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm highly allergic to bactrim myself.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

A lot of what goes wrong in IBS gut is connected to inflammation. Recently they found out that people with IBS have to many TRPV1 pain receptors in the colon. These receptors are connected to inflammation and also play a role in other inflammatory pain diseases. That`s why there are about 50 drug companies which develop TRPV1 antagoist, but none is approved so far.Also there is enzyme called serine protease which also is suspected to cause pain in IBS. This ezyme is produced by inflammatory gut linings, for example in IBD. This enzyme is also found in IBS. So nonbody can tell me that IBS is a functional disease like constipation with nothing physical wrong. The opposite is true.I had email contact with a scientist in germany who is working on trpv1 and IBS. and he said, that nearly everyone with IBS has a altered gut lining which is prodcing too much histamine, serotonin, serine protease and trpv1 receptors. These substances are irritating gut nerves and cause pain and abnormalgastrointestinal motility. So it`s always a good idea to take ant inflammtories like fishoil capsules or whatever.


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

I totally agree with you puppy. Inflammation is the key to understand IBS pathology.Infection (for example, food poisonning, infection with E.coli, salmonella, gastroenteritis), food allergy and chronic anxiety can lead to a low-grade inflammatory state in the intestines. It's no longer a mysterious illness. I think that the difference between IBS and Crohn is only a matter of degree about the inflammation.I have success by taking mesalamine. I am the first astonished. It helps a lot regarding gas, bloating, pain and even constipation, which was the most resistant symptom.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> I have success by taking mesalamine. I am the first astonished. It helps a lot regarding gas, bloating, pain and even constipation, which was the most resistant symptom.


Alex, I will try that too. How long did you take till you felt better?


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

One month, at least.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

alex1 said:


> Inflammation is the key to understand IBS pathology.Infection (for example, food poisonning, infection with E.coli, salmonella, gastroenteritis), food allergy and chronic anxiety can lead to a low-grade inflammatory state in the intestines.


And don't forget smoking...It would be really interesting if there was a linkage between the inflammatory "camp"--of which I have become a member--and the serotonin camp of brain stomach disfunction, especially given the role that serotonin can play in mediating both ends of this problem. I know that adrenaline from stress can cause or exacerbate existing inflammation. If either that, some other chemical also released with anxiety, or the inflammation itself could be shown to affect serotonin production/absorption, then we really might be moving to a unified theory of causation and an end to simply addressing the symptoms.


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi overitnow, you're right. There is no opposition between both inflammation and serotonin camp. In fact, when inflammation occurs, mast cells release substances like histamine, interleukins (IL), cytokins, triptase, protease, and serotonin, which lead to either diarrea and/or constipation, bloating and pain. This operation is called "mast cell degranulation". Acute stress and high and chronic anxiety also play a major role in mast cells degranulation.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Bingo! This, presumably, is why the same anti-inflammatory properties from the flavonoids also have eliminated my digestive problems.(Mike NoLomotil posted last summer that much research indicates that the source of the problem is in the small intestines and only plays out in the colon. I have no idea where this would fit into the general theory of inflammation, other than that that is where our nutrients get absorbed and thus where the antagonists are introduced into the digestive system.)I think I will have extra gravy on my turkey this weekend, just because I can. (Canadian Thanksgiving.)Here's to recovered health.Mark


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

@alexAre you taking all 11 supplements that you listed above daily? Thats a lot . But I can agree on nearly everything. I tried Kefir one and it really made worse. Now I`m taking normal probiotic capsules, I can tolerate they better.


> (Mike NoLomotil posted last summer that much research indicates that the source of the problem is in the small intestines and only plays out in the colon.


Thats a interesting thought. That would interesst me too. Where are these altered gut linings? Colon? Small intestine? Both?.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

The inflammation theory sounds like it makes sense. However I have been tested for inflammation via capsule endoscopy and Metametrix stool testing and results came back completely negative. Is it possible the inflammation is so low grade the tests didn't pick up on it at all?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Send this guy a PM. He can probably give you a good answer to that:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showuser=2603If you don't hear back from him, this man works at the IBS Center in Seattle and should be able to answer you pretty thoroughly:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showuser=22031


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Great post, Alex. I appreciate all you went through to find a regimen that works for you and thanks for sharing it.I came to the board today to look for information on digestive enzymes and I was really pleased to see your post and some old buddies (overitnow) responding. Lots of misery and sickness is caused by inflammation...how about rhematoid arthritis, they think chronic fatigue, etc. Consider the overabundance of seed oils that we consume, rich in Omega 6 type fats, and the lack of Omega 3's (your fish oil) in most diets. This inbalance keeps coming up in my reading. I, for one, have stopped ingesting any seed oils, the only oils I use are unrefined coconut for frying and olive for cold uses like salad dressings. And of course I take fish oil daily. The catch here is that you can't eat processed foods if you want to avoid these 6-oils, and what's more you can't eat in restaurants!!! It's very tough to do. This is my "tip" for you. Thanks again for the information & ideas.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Lookin said:


> The inflammation theory sounds like it makes sense. However I have been tested for inflammation via capsule endoscopy and Metametrix stool testing and results came back completely negative. Is it possible the inflammation is so low grade the tests didn't pick up on it at all?


Yes, it is. While the capsule scope is good, but it does not allow the doctor to take biopsies (tissue samples) which can be looked at through a microscope and pick-up signs of inflammation that way. The woman who earlier said she had microscopic colitis was probably told after her scope that all looked fine, but when the biopsy results came back they found the microscopic signs of IBD. Also, a very comprehensive and reliable stool test can be done through Genova diganostics.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Alex, I will try your suggestions too. Especialy Quercetin. I`have just orderd two bottle from an only store. I will also take fishoil and Boswilla as antinflammtories. Anyone know if Fishoil capsules are low in histamine?


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lookin'foraLife, yes, absolutely. Regular tests don't show positive results because of the low inflammation level, contrary to Crohn and ulcer colitis.


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

karoe, I'm really please to help you!


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Puppy, I don't know if Quercetin alone can cure IBS. But remember to take it at least one month, maybe more, in order to reach some benefits. In the first time, you will find that it doesn't work, it's normal. But give it at least one month or two.


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, and Puppy, don't forget to get your Quercetin mixed with bromelain, in order to get absorption.And about boswellia, be sure to get extract standardized to contain 60 % boswellic acid, like in the SISU brand.


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi everybody, it has been one month and a half and my cure is still working. I am practically symptoms free, with practically no bloating, no abdominal pain, normal gas, and the most impressive, I have a relief from my constipation. But I still don't know if the results can be attributable to mesalamine or celexa. I think both are very usefull. As I am less anxious with celexa, it helps to reduce intestinal spasms and gas.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

alex, here is what ive been taking daily for the last two weeks. - 8 Vitamin B Tabs daily- Zinc- Someting similar like boswellia (dont know the english name). - Vitamin C from 1 half lemon daily.- 2 capsules Probiotics- 4 times Mesalamine- 2 tablespoons Oliveoil before i go to sleep- Antidepressant for sleep. ( i take it since 3 years). I also did a stool test, and mild infllammation is present in the colon. I also have a bit higher candida count and low IgA and low LysozymI will get Querection and Boswilla soon. Maybe I also try garlic capsules. But i dint had a postiv effect on my IBS. I fell like ######.


----------



## saivenkat (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, it is. While the capsule scope is good, but it does not allow the doctor to take biopsies which can be looked at through a microscope and pick-up signs of inflammation that way..DigBands


----------



## alex1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Puppy, what is the name of your antidepressant ?


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

> Puppy, what is the name of your antidepressant ?


Remeron, Mirtazapine. I did try 10 or 15 diffrent antidepressant for my IBS pain, but never had the impression that they changed someting. I take remeron for sleep helper. it works.


----------

